# Tips for photographing Hedgies?



## Jayea (Nov 26, 2013)

So, on these forums I see some really nice and cute pictures that people have taken of their hedgies. I am so jealous 'cause it so hard to get a decent picture of Enzo. He's a hyper little guy and they usually end up blurry! Is a specific type of camera better than my phone?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't really like taking pictures with my phone since most of them end up blurry. I prefer my DSLR, which is a great camera since you can set your own shutter speed, aperture etc. I never use the auto settings, only manual.

But when it's dark I prefer to use a simple compact camera with the flash on, which works fine as well as long as you don't use it without flash or on any other setting than macro. For fast moving objects (aka hedgehogs) is my DSLR definitely the best, but they're quite expensive.


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

Any actual camera will improve the outcome.

An good entry level camera can be found for under $200, you want one that can take the next picture very quickly, which rules out the lowest price range. 

The Cannon Powershot line has some good choices.
Nikon also has some good entry level cameras.

Some cameras just feel better in hand, this is highly personal, but if you decide to get a camera I'd go somewhere you can hold them. 

If a real camera is not in your plans, you want tons of light. Take tons of shots. For every good picture there are often 10 blurry ones.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

It is best to take photos when they are asleep or during feeding where they tend to stay still


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Phones can get good photos in some contexts, but they are not great for catching moving things since they have slow autofocus and poor tracking of moving things. 

Find times where your hedgie is more docile if you can, and if you notice they are being more calm then remember to go for photos.

The more light the better. Flash can help in the right setting.

Even a cheap point and click digital camera will be easier to work with than a phone since it'll be able to autofocus faster and more accurately, and a fancier camera will give you better autofocus and more control.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Bribing with treats helps as well :lol:


----------

